# My Book Report



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Just about every week I read a new book. Since there is only so much distopian prepper fiction that one man can take, this week I picked up Greg Gutfeld's new book: "Not Cool: The Hipster Elite and Their War on You". It is a 257 page screed humorously bashing hippies on every page. If you have a sense of humor and do not find yourself laughing out loud while reading it, there is obviously something wrong with you or you are a hippie. Either way, you should check yourself into a mental health clinic before you do any more damage to yourself and others.

I cannot recommend the book strongly enough.

Not Cool: The Hipster Elite and Their War on You: Greg Gutfeld: 9780804138536: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I like Gutfeld, he is very insightful and somewhat twisted...like others I know! :shock:


----------

